# Corpse Bride (2005)



## Leto (Nov 1, 2005)

Saw this movie yesterday and was so happy. After Planet of Apes and Big Fish which were quite bad IMO, Tim Burton is now officialy back on track and again one of the best living director in USA right now.
The story is sweet, fun, delicatly gothic and certainly most cheerful. What did you think of it ?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 1, 2005)

I still have to watch, and I really want to! There's no decent cinema around here! Well, I'll report back as soon as I've seen it...


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 1, 2005)

I also really enjoyed it, and I am a little surprised that this film has done less than incredible in ticket sales. People are often comparing it to Nightmare Before Christmas, which is understandable considering the kin creative staff and gothic tone, but Corpse Bride is not attempting to tell a story as grand in scale as its counterpart. The story this time around is far simpler, and that isn't necessarily a weakness in my opinion.

Techinically speaking, the stop-motion animation of this film is fantastic. My favorite scene was the dance number in the bar of the underworld that had nods to the famous black-and-white cartoon of dancing skeletons.


----------



## Leto (Nov 1, 2005)

Refresh my memory Mc, please. Wasn't Scrap already in Nightmare before Christmas ? 
IMO, both of them are great films but, as you said, apart for the technics and the music, have nothing in common. I've found Corpse Bride more "adult" in its theme than Nightmare before Christmas which was mainly a twisted fairy tale.


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 1, 2005)

I've been dying to see it but without funds or someone fun to go with, I rarely get to the theater these days.  Sadly, I think I'll have to wait for cable on this one.


----------



## kaneda (Nov 1, 2005)

Hopefully I'm going to see it this weekend, so I shall post again after I see it.  Really looking forward to it


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 2, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> Refresh my memory Mc, please. Wasn't Scrap already in Nightmare before Christmas ?



When you first typed "Scrap," I completely blanked on who you could've meant even in Corpse Bride. I had to Google the name to jump-start my memory. Of course, even after I realized Scrap was the skeleton dog, that still left me googling to find the answer to your possible Nightmare Before Christmas and Corpse Bride connection.  

It does appear that Scrap was in both films. Nice catch. Are viewers to then assume that Scrap was Victor's dead dog all this time?


----------



## Leto (Nov 2, 2005)

Not me, just recognized the dog. and saw it as a nice touch aimed at Nightmare before Chrimas fans.


----------



## LadyFel (Nov 3, 2005)

Da**, it hasn't even come out here yet, and knowing this stupid country and the decision makers, it'll probably go straight to DVD...


----------



## Animaiden (Nov 5, 2005)

I thought it was a really good movie.  Personally, I thought the animation was better in The Nightmare Before Christmas, but that The Corpse Bride had a better story line.  That's just my two cents.  The music was really good, though.


----------



## Thadlerian (Nov 5, 2005)

I went and saw this today with some friends. I liked it from the start, with those hilarious characters caricaturing their charcteristics. The animation is great, of course, and puns, i like puns!

On the overall, a highly entertaining movie. It didn't really give me anything new  storytelling-wise that I hadn't seen before, but i guess the emphasis was on the gags and the details. And it did that brilliantly


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 9, 2005)

I looking forward to seeing it has anyone read Tim Butons little book with the really sort stories i can't remember what its called and it always reminds me of nightmare before christmas



			
				Leto said:
			
		

> . ..Big Fish which were quite bad IMO,


 
dam I must be the only person who liked that film everyone says its rubbish but I enjoyed it


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Nov 10, 2005)

Jason_Taverner said:
			
		

> I looking forward to seeing it has anyone read Tim Butons little book with the really sort stories i can't remember what its called and it always reminds me of nightmare before christmas
> 
> 
> 
> dam I must be the only person who liked that film everyone says its rubbish but I enjoyed it


 
You are not alone Jason! Dont worry. 
Everyone I know outside of this forum thought the film was great, as did I.


----------



## lizzybob (Nov 10, 2005)

I went with several of my uni mates to see Corpse Bride and while it is good in its own right and the stop-motion animation is smoother in this movie we were still a bit let down by the songs and felt we didn't really connect with any of the characters as we did in Nightmare Before Christmas. I have to say though we were holding it in high expectations due to our love of Nightmare Before Christmas and also the wait for Burton to do another movie in the same style as Nightmare. I also didn't find the songs very memorable which kinda left me down. I still think it's a good movie just not gonna be a classic in the same way Nightmare is.


----------



## GOLLUM (Nov 10, 2005)

I plan to see the film soon, in australia all the crictics seem to be giving it rave reviews and I liked Nightmare Before Christmas, so I look forward to reporting back.


----------



## heyzeus321 (Nov 13, 2005)

McMurphy said:
			
		

> When you first typed "Scrap," I completely blanked on who you could've meant even in Corpse Bride. I had to Google the name to jump-start my memory. Of course, even after I realized Scrap was the skeleton dog, that still left me googling to find the answer to your possible Nightmare Before Christmas and Corpse Bride connection.
> 
> It does appear that Scrap was in both films. Nice catch. Are viewers to then assume that Scrap was Victor's dead dog all this time?



Well the dog in Nightmare doesn't have legs, it just kind of floats.  I think Tim Burton just likes dogs made out of bones.


----------



## Kerayi (Nov 20, 2005)

Jason_Taverner said:
			
		

> I looking forward to seeing it has anyone read Tim Butons little book with the really sort stories i can't remember what its called and it always reminds me of nightmare before christmas


 
Its called 'Melancholy Death of Oyster boy'!! I love that book, the poems are amazing 

i have to say i absolutely loved Corpse Bride right up to the end, i thought the whole end when she just turns into (butterflies?) was a sell out. But up to then it was brilliant, not as good as NBC but i loved the whole storyline and the songs rocked 

P.S. i like Big Fish too


----------



## Teir (Nov 28, 2005)

Just saw this film the other night and enjoyed it. Im still not sure about the whole musical aspect to it though. I cant decide if it added to it or made it a little too kiddy. I absolutley loved the gothic feel. 
I am a fan of Tim Burton...(especially when he works with Mr Depp ) but ive never seen Nightmare Before Christmas so i think i may just get my hands on a copy....


----------



## GOLLUM (Nov 28, 2005)

Teir said:
			
		

> Just saw this film the other night and enjoyed it. Im still not sure about the whole musical aspect to it though. I cant decide if it added to it or made it a little too kiddy. I absolutley loved the gothic feel.
> I am a fan of Tim Burton...(especially when he works with Mr Depp ) but ive never seen Nightmare Before Christmas so i think i may just get my hands on a copy....


Yes do have a look at Nightmare Before Christmas, the similarities wil be apparent. Having said that Corspe Bride is the better of the 2 films IMO, but both are excellent. I got a copy of Nightmare on DVD from the local Video shop a few weeks back and enjoyed revisting that classic.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Dec 18, 2005)

i was disappointed by this, to be honest. i didn't think the songs were very good, the ending was really obvious and it was just disappointing. i think i prefer nightmare before xmas, that was far more original and the songs were brillliant. tho i did like the characters in corpse bride, they were lovely  and the land of the dead was cool


----------



## ETDC (Dec 30, 2005)

I was more interested in this from an animation point of view - and I wasn't disappointed on that score.

The story was a bit bland (no comparison to NBC) but it was money well spent I guess.


----------



## kyektulu (Dec 30, 2005)

*How could I of missed this thread!!! 

 I am a big fan of tim burtons animation, loved the nightmare before xmas.

 I watched the corpse bride as soon as it was released and really enjoyed it.
 I love the animation he uses very dark and gothic. You just know it is one of his films when you see it.
 I wouldnt say it is the best storey but it kept me rapt and the singing skeleton was great.*


----------



## cornelius (Dec 30, 2005)

gonna get corpse bride as soon as I can get m hands on a copy!


----------



## GrownUp (Jan 2, 2006)

I liked the short animation "Vincent" that is part of the extras on the NBC DVD. Has anyone else seen it?


----------

